# Crochet Bath Poufs



## Lindy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there, here is the tutorial for making crochet bath pouf/scrubbies:

Chain 6, slip stitch (SL), 

Round 1 -chain 3 (this makes 1 double crochet (DC)) DC 5 more, SL into top of chain 2, turn SL around last SL.

Round 2 - chain 1, single crochet (SC) 1, *chain 4, SC 1 into second DC, repeat from * to end of round, SL into SC, turn

Repeat Round 1 & 2 until the size you want.

Edging - Chain 1, SC 1, *Chain 3, SC 1 into next DC continue to end, SL into SC and tie off.

Find the spot you want your "handle" to end and the pouf to begin.  Cut a long piece of yarn string it though the base of DC in a round all the way around, pull tight, tie off.  At the base of the pouf tie on to start and chain 20, SL into other side of base, turn SC into each chain until you reach other end, tie off.  You now have a completed pouf/scrubbie.

I only use the cotton yarn since it is the one that washes the best, easy to clean and holds up well.

Now remember the price of this tutorial is LOTS & LOTS of pictures....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll start working on mine tonight and post some pics. 

Thank you so much Lindy.


----------



## LomondSoap (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheers Lindy! 
Now I need crocheting for dummies and there'll be no stopping me


----------



## Lindy (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad to help - Corrie if you want how to crochet instructions send me a PM with  your email and I'll email you the how-to....

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## JuBean (Mar 1, 2009)

I finally found it! I'm still stumbling around the forum! There are so many things to read and soap porn to look at!

Thank you so much for the tut! I will post one after I get one done.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 1, 2009)

pffftt.... LOL 
I'm still working on one. It seems so easy, but I just keep messing it up. LOL One of these days I might have something nice to post in the gallery... LOL


----------



## Lindy (Mar 5, 2009)

It is so worth the frustration.....I can't wait to pictures of everyone's creations!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pattern Lindy , I tried one out but it is huge , takes 5 years to dry..

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Kitn - what I do is wring it out after I've used it then I roll it in the towel I used just like when you hand wash a sweater~ then I hang it up and it dries a little quicker - but yes - they do take forever and a day to dry otherwise though.  Personally I like how they work but not how long they take to dry. :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

that is a good tip Lindy , I like them too. I am going to make your pattern very soon.

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (May 17, 2009)

It's summer time, you could hang it outside to dry a little faster.


----------



## Dixie (May 17, 2009)

Lindy, have you seen the rose shaped bath puffs? Really cute


----------

